# pics of some of my piranhas



## piranha198220 (Jan 13, 2003)

http://pictures.care2.com/view/2/896708119

http://pictures.care2.com/view/2/723035059

http://pictures.care2.com/view/2/773345678

http://pictures.care2.com/view/2/325931537

http://pictures.care2.com/view/2/435722722

http://pictures.care2.com/view/2/671014509

http://pictures.care2.com/view/2/787147949

http://pictures.care2.com/view/2/639697366

let me know what you think


----------



## CHUD (Jan 4, 2003)

yeah baby, yeah :rockin:

I love the huge chunk bitten out of the back of one of your P's. And the driftwood deco in the RB tank is so money oh2:


----------



## hydroshutter (Jan 12, 2003)

Nice! How large are those spilos? Are they skittish at all? What size tank are they in? I hopefully will get a 5incher to occupy my 55 real soon.


----------



## piranha198220 (Jan 13, 2003)

my spilos are (2)3in. (1)4in. (1)7in. i have them in a 75 gal. i got them all when they were quarter size about 6 months ago xcept the 7in. i got it when it was 5in. about 4 months ago


----------



## piranha198220 (Jan 13, 2003)

my spilos arnt skiddish at all unless you put your face right up to the glass and the only thing thell do is swim away they wont freak out or anything but my reds they freak out all the time im suprised my 10in. dosent crack my tank from hitting the side so hard


----------



## fishman2 (Nov 27, 2002)

Nice looking S. spilopleura (golds). The one you care calling hollandi look like S. medinai.

Hollandi is not an actual species.


----------



## piranha198220 (Jan 13, 2003)

yea i just realized that today it was just that when i bought it it said hollandi on the tank but i talked with buddies a mine and thats what they told me


----------



## fishman2 (Nov 27, 2002)

The true S. hollandi (opefe preserved photo) looks almost like (to me) a juvenile S. eigenmanni. Anyone not seen it yet, here is the url: http://www.angelfire.com/biz/piranha038/hollandi.html


----------



## Dia (Feb 10, 2003)

omg!! Did that one fish survive??!!! Like its whole back is missing!! poor thing!!


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

Nice collection.

Why is there a HotWheel in the tank? ???


----------



## JEARBEAR (Jan 30, 2003)

Good stuff man


----------

